# Lucasarts bought by Disney - New Star Wars film Episode 7 planned for 2015



## Brad (Dec 27, 2011)

So apparently Disney just purchased Lucasarts and are planning on releasing Star Wars Episode 7 in 2015. As a huge star wars fan, I am devastated by this. I have a strong feeling they're going to ruin the series.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/10/30/disney-buys-lucasfilm-star-wars-7_n_2045632.html



> The Force is strong with this merger. Disney announced on Tuesday that he had purchased Lucasfilm for $4.05 billion in cast and stock shares. In conjunction with the news, Disney also revealed that plans for a seventh "Star Wars" film, "Star Wars: Episode VII," are in motion with eyes on theatrical release in 2015.
> 
> During a conference call announcing the merger, it was reported that Disney executives said they wanted to release an "Episode VII" and "Episode IX" as well. The films would ideally reach theaters every two or three years.
> 
> ...


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

Maybe they'll resuscitate the Monkey Island franchise.


----------



## dassad (May 13, 2012)

I've really liked the Marvel movies they have made ever since their purchase of that company. So I'm optimistic that they will make at the very least a competent Star Wars movie. I'm not expecting greatness from the next movie, though.


----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)

No Hamill/Harrison/Fisher cameos, no care. 




Who's kidding, it'll probably suck either way.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Unless they do the Thrawn trilogy or set the movies after Luke dies this is going to be one massive fail.

Then again it's going to fail either way.


----------



## Scotty Do (Apr 8, 2007)

I don't see how this can be anything but a good thing. Lucas doesn't have direct control over the series anymore so we're not going to see another "Prequel Trilogy" scenario. He can help guide the story, but other people have control over the final product. We've seen some amazing things come the Star Wars Universe outside of the movies (comics, novels, TV series, video games), so now there's a chance we're going to see that amazing storytelling on the big screen for the first time since the original trilogy. When you add Disney's creative and financial resources to the equation, I'm extremely excited about this news.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

NO!!! Leave Star Wars alone!! They can't do anything but ruin it. It's all about making money.


----------



## AceRimmer (Nov 12, 2008)

I look forward to Shrek turning to the dark side of the Force.


----------



## JRaymond (Aug 15, 2012)

I'm interested to see how it turns out. Besides, more Star Wars, is still Star Wars. Better then nothing.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

This is awsome!!!! I can't wait for the new films. I also hope they bring back Admiral Ackbar


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Another step forward in Disney's plot to take over the world. THIS is what 2012 was predicting people!


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Lol


----------



## Brad (Dec 27, 2011)

Honestly, i'll never look at Star Wars the same. To me, episodes 1-6 were a story about Anakin. The story and ending fit so well with episode 6. I can't see the story being that interesting, especially considering all of the old actors won't be in it. Luke skywalker without Mark Hamill? Leia without Carrie Fischer? Han Solo without Ford?


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I haven't even seen the old Star Wars, and highly doubt I'll see the new ones. 

That being said, even I can see this is a silly idea. Although I'm pretty sure I'd do something silly too if it was guarenteed to make me 45 gabillion dollars.


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

Perfectionist said:


> I haven't even seen the old Star Wars, and highly doubt I'll see the new ones.


You poor, neglected urchin! Episodes IV and V are actually fun, interesting little adventure movies, even for people that don't normally dig sci-fi.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

erasercrumbs said:


> You poor, neglected urchin! Episodes IV and V are actually fun, interesting little adventure movies, even for people that don't normally dig sci-fi.


Are those the old ones or the old old ones?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

The only ones are infinitely superior to the new, and yes those are the old ones.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

erasercrumbs said:


> And yet, it's somehow much less *Goofy* than the mere concept of _Ewoks_.


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

SuperSky said:


>


----------



## burrito (Aug 29, 2012)

hmm.. well Disney has been making some good action movies Pirates, Tron, Avengers etc. Lucas not being the director might be a good thing as well. I didnt much care for the new 'episodes' but the 3rd one was pretty good. Even if the Anakin actor was terrible lol.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

> They just announced the cast for episode VII:


----------



## Saekon (Jan 13, 2010)

Lol!^

Well, at least we're getting something. I'd rather judge it when we have something to see than possibly pass up on what might turn out to be great.


----------



## Adversary (Mar 20, 2012)

Not a big deal. People were mad when they bought Marvel, but not much has really changed. This Just means they will have more money to make more stuff. Lucas already had plans to do Star Wars Episode VII.


----------



## tobi08 (Dec 29, 2008)

i like it!
Because the new Starwars films were crap compared to the old ones, eventhough they were still good films imo but it seems that George Lucas best times are over. So now with a new team and a complete new story i have hopes that this will be amazing.

i hope they will include yoda and admiral acbar  They also could make a film with Kyle Katarn(from Jedi Knight the game)... maybe a mrs. vader in pink? lol
btw these micky mouse pictures are hillarous :evil


----------



## AceRimmer (Nov 12, 2008)

burrito said:


> Lucas not being the director might be a good thing as well.


 The best movie in the series was directed by Kershner so...


----------



## burrito (Aug 29, 2012)

tobi08 said:


> i like it!
> Because the new Starwars films were crap compared to the old ones, eventhough they were still good films imo


Agreed. The new films were entertaining, but the originals were iconic for a reason.



AceRimmer said:


> The best movie in the series was directed by Kershner so...


 I had no idea Empire Strikes Back was directed by him.. wow that really is interesting point. Well I guess if Disney sunk that amount of money into it theyll be sure to put their best people on it.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Not sure if they can do this or if it would be good or not but they can make Darth Maul comeback because according to a comic book he has robot legs now.


----------



## Droidsteel (Mar 22, 2012)

I wish they were going to do another set of prequels but they aren't 

Episode 6 nicely wraps the story up so I don't know what else they can do. I am predicting a set of pretty average quality movies that I'll probably enjoy a little bit, and the origional trilogy purist grumps will absolutely lothe.

I wouldn't be surprised if we get a whole new generation who grew up with the prequels bleating 'the prequals were better than these, they ruind my childhood!' 

Also, the fact that its disney dosen't mean ****, the tone of a film has nothing to do with what studio ownes it.

Last thing: can anyone who liked the origional trilogy but hated the prequals give a real answer as to why they liked one but not the other?


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

Droidsteel said:


> Last thing: can anyone who liked the origional trilogy but hated the prequals give a real answer as to why they liked one but not the other?


DISCLAIMER: This is all, of course, my opinion, and as such shouldn't be misconstrued as trolling or my trying to be hateful.

My _main _reasons for disliking the prequels are as follows.

1) With the exception of Palpatine, I find that every character in the prequels lacked any kind of personality. Even Yoda. It's hard to believe that the same mind that created a comparatively complex character like Han Solo could also be capable of creating Mace Windu.

2) At the best of times, the dialogue in the prequels was merely boring. At its worst, it made me feel embarrassed. Whenever Hayden Christensen and Natalie Portman are on the screen together, I feel compelled to leave the room.

3) Too many, too long lightsaber fights. I actually didn't mind the drawn-out lightsaber battle in Episode I, because it was sort of a novelty at the time, but by the conclusion of Episode III, the lightsaber fights sort of started to feel like I was watching people play Hungry Hungry Hippos.

4) The battle droids are among the worst antagonists in film history. They never pose any kind of threat, and exude zero menace. The Stormtroopers in the original films seemed to be terribly inaccurate marksmen, but at least you see their brutality against innocent Jawas and Luke's family in Episode IV. You realize that they mean business. The battle droid army, though billed as a force that can conquer the galaxy, just comes across as a bunch of adorable goofballs. They're so cute and harmless, in fact, that I actually feel sorry for them. Watching the Jedis mow them down is like watching a pre-teen bully going around stomping on his sister's Furbies.

__________________________________________________

The most important thing, though, is that if you like the movies, who cares what anyone else thinks? I can see that you're a fairly young guy, so you grew up with the prequels, and when you first saw them, you didn't have a decades-old bias of what a Star Wars movie is supposed to be. I'm old, so I went into the prequels wanting witty banter, dashing rogues, and simple, emotional storytelling. The prequels lacked those traits, and were in fact almost entirely different films. For a younger generation that didn't have pent-up expectations, it must be confusing when older fans rage against the prequels.

I really do think that the prequels have a few good aspects. A lot of really talented artists spent a lot of time making the prequels nice to look at, so that's a bonus. And, however bad the dialogue was, the acting was generally quite good. Ewan McGregor's Alec Guinness impression was amazing. And I don't even hate Jar-Jar as much as everyone else does--yeah, he's annoying, but in a harmless kind of way, like Cap'n Crunch or Jimmy Olsen. Anakin as a kid actually annoyed me way more than Jar-Jar did.

I actually think the new Star Wars movies will probably be significantly _better_ than the prequels. Possibly better than Return of the Jedi, even.


----------



## Droidsteel (Mar 22, 2012)

erasercrumbs said:


> DISCLAIMER: This is all, of course, my opinion, and as such shouldn't be misconstrued as trolling or my trying to be hateful.
> 
> My _main _reasons for disliking the prequels are as follows.
> 
> ...


I guess those are legit reasons, a few of them seem like nit picks though.

I don't really think bad acting can be listed as a reason though, because the originals were rife with bad acting too. I'm also glad you didn't start going on about jarjar and conveniently forgetting eworks, a LOT of people do that.

And yeh your right, I did grow up with the prequels  I saw the phantom menace when I was 4 or 5, I remember playing it at school with friends and collecting the merchandise and everything - first piece of fiction I ever got obsessed with. That film pretty much made me, so I can't stand it when people tear it down.


----------



## burrito (Aug 29, 2012)

Darth Maul couldve been a much bigger and better antagonist than he was allowed. Since they plastered his menacing face allover all of the ads I thought he would be like the Darth Vader of the prequel trilogy. Instead it was a bunch of old guys like Palpatine and Dooku.. and the goofy harmless robots.

Im still bitter about how briefly he was used lol. Even Boba Fett was in 2 movies before he was killed off.


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

Droidsteel said:


> I guess those are legit reasons, a few of them seem like nit picks though.
> 
> I don't really think bad acting can be listed as a reason though, because the originals were rife with bad acting too. I'm also glad you didn't start going on about jarjar and conveniently forgetting eworks, a LOT of people do that.
> 
> And yeh your right, I did grow up with the prequels  I saw the phantom menace when I was 4 or 5, I remember playing it at school with friends and collecting the merchandise and everything - first piece of fiction I ever got obsessed with. That film pretty much made me, so I can't stand it when people tear it down.


You'll have to forgive me, I'm an irritable nerd with no social life but ample access to the internet. It is required by law that I nit-pick the Star Wars movies.


----------



## Brad (Dec 27, 2011)

Finally, the first trailer for the new Star Wars movie was just released :lol


----------



## Droidsteel (Mar 22, 2012)

erasercrumbs said:


> You'll have to forgive me, I'm an irritable nerd with no social life but ample access to the internet. It is required by law that I nit-pick the Star Wars movies.


Aren't we all


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)




----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

Charmander said:


>


I was just about to post that picture, lol.


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere (Apr 10, 2012)

I'm honestly looking forward to it.


----------



## AncientOwl (Nov 9, 2012)

Initially I was not happy to hear this but I suppose it will be hit or miss for me when I see it.


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Charmander said:


>


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Sorry to bump but apparently Ryan Gosling got cast as Ben Skywalker and Zac Efron actually is in talks to be in it as well. (Huge sarcastic yay)


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Charmander said:


> Sorry to bump but apparently Ryan Gosling got cast as Ben Skywalker and Zac Efron actually is in talks to be in it as well. (Huge sarcastic yay)


Not massively excited about that... :/ Though I know a lot of actors have wanted in on this so I'd take the Zac Efron news with a pinch of salt really. He's probably just expressed interest.

I want to be an extra since they're filming here  but I imagine they'll go through a professional casting agency and not reveal the one they're going to use to the public ._.

http://uk.movies.yahoo.com/shock-ryan-gosling-star-wars-rumour-false-121000880.html

I thought it seemed odd for him... Sometimes actors go into something completely different from the style of film/tv they usually do and it's great, but I'm not sure if he's that flexible? Dunno.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Not massively excited about that... :/ Though I know a lot of actors have wanted in on this so I'd take the Zac Efron news with a pinch of salt really. He's probably just expressed interest.
> 
> I want to be an extra since they're filming here  but I imagine they'll go through a professional casting agency and not reveal the one they're going to use to the public ._.
> 
> ...


I was thinking about doing that too actually, I just sort of forgot about it for months. 
I know what you mean. I think he'd be too old for it as well.


----------

